# Super Powers



## S.M. grimbldoo (Sep 29, 2011)

I was born with super powers. 
I could summon forth showers.
I was invincible! I could not die!
I even found out that I could fly.
I was the Best! I was strong.
I jumped off a building and found I was wrong.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL! This is adorable. Thanks so much for sharing S.M., I needed a good laugh. Well done.

Best
Lisa


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Phyllis (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL!  Sam, I laughed out loud at the last line!  Clever and well done.


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Sep 30, 2011)

This thread's kinda quiet. ha! quiet!


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 2, 2011)

Sam, I too wish more people would stop and read it and appreciate it, but you can get in trouble here for "bumping" your own thread up in the list.  Next time you'd like more input, how about sending a PM to someone you think would give you good feedback and just ask them to take a look at it and give you a critique?


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 2, 2011)

Reminds me of Spike milligan .....nice one congrats


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you Bluesman


----------



## Higurro (Oct 3, 2011)

I like this, and I like the way you start each line with "I" making the narrator seem self-obsessed. Pride comes before a fall, as they say.


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Higurro, I actually wrote a poem on pride as well.


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Phyllis. I have already found this out. In all truth, I was not trying to bump, I was just making post because that thought cam into my mind. But since comments like these are for bumping I will refrain from posting them.


----------



## Willow (Oct 20, 2011)

Genius - I must say, your poem came to a rather abrupt stop


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Willow. I never expected another post on this thread


----------



## Boddaert (Oct 21, 2011)

I liked this very much. Sharp and to the point.


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 21, 2011)

I liked your poem, I would have posted earlier, but working your way through this website takes time! 

I particularly liked the 'regretful' ending


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Oct 21, 2011)

Zootalaws said:


> I liked your poem, I would have posted earlier, but working your way through this website takes time!
> 
> I particularly liked the 'regretful' ending


 Indeed, a regretful ending.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 22, 2011)

Hahaha loved it! Thanks for the laugh today, had needed it.


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Oct 22, 2011)

No problem


----------

